# 2014 cruze push retainer dimensions?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Front Bumper push type Retainer , Head size ; 14 MM x 26 MM stem length ..


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe they are 9mm. Here's an old thread on the subject.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Push pin rivet, most common one is GM part number 11589289 used all over the place. Found around about a half dozen missing on my Cruze, never installed in the first place, and some not installed after warranty work. Thought my dealer would have a bucket full of these, but had to order them. Free under warranty, but invoice said something like $4.86 each.

This place sells a box of 25 for $7.89.

Body Hardware GM

Dorman makes something close to this at local auto supply places for a blister pack of 5 for around six bucks. Purchased a couple of packs of these to install my mud flaps. They came with sheet metal screws that wouldn't last five seconds in an eighth inch thick plastic wheel well. Could have save a few bucks by ordering them. But wanted to drive my Cruze and couldn't without chipping up the doors and rear fenders. And sure didn't want to pay my dealer 150 bucks to put on those dinky ones and crooked.


----------



## ehuntsch (Dec 16, 2014)

NickD said:


> Push pin rivet, most common one is GM part number 11589289 used all over the place. Found around about a half dozen missing on my Cruze, never installed in the first place, and some not installed after warranty work. Thought my dealer would have a bucket full of these, but had to order them. Free under warranty, but invoice said something like $4.86 each.
> 
> This place sells a box of 25 for $7.89.
> 
> ...


I am also trying to use these for my front mud flaps. Is that the part you ordered? (GM part number 11589289)

I think the length needs to be longer than the OEM ones to hold mud flap in place too. Thanks!!


----------



## ehuntsch (Dec 16, 2014)

I am wondering if these would work:

http://www.amazon.com/Toyota-Univer...306655&sr=1-2&keywords=push+type+retainer+9mm


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I just used 
[h=1]Dorman - Body Rivets[/h] [h=3]Part # 458220BP[/h] Line: DOR

From my O'Reilly store, opened 8 to 9 PM seven days a week, see a pack of nine rivets is $2.50. Used these also on my 04 Cavalier plus exactly the same mudflaps. Daughter just left with my old Cavalier, mud flaps are sill holding well. Rest of the car is falling apart.


----------



## ehuntsch (Dec 16, 2014)

brian v said:


> Front Bumper push type Retainer , Head size ; 14 MM x 26 MM stem length ..



Is this the same as the front wheel wells?


----------



## DMC1.4LTurbo (Sep 29, 2014)

NickD said:


> Push pin rivet, most common one is GM part number 11589289 used all over the place. Found around about a half dozen missing on my Cruze, never installed in the first place, and some not installed after warranty work. Thought my dealer would have a bucket full of these, but had to order them. Free under warranty, but invoice said something like $4.86 each.
> 
> This place sells a box of 25 for $7.89.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link!! I've been looking everywhere for these retainers.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

DMC1.4LTurbo said:


> Thanks for the link!! I've been looking everywhere for these retainers.


Ha, the way they are making cars today, makes me wonder why I have a lot of money invested in tools. Can take the Cruze mostly apart with an eating fork.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Has any one figure out the size for the rivets? I got some 1/4 inch ones and the aren't snug enougj


----------

